# Origin, Serum, Reprofit ??



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I am hoping for some help.  I am not sure where to cycle next.  

My nhs cycle at RFC ended in a bfn at the end of August.  At our reveiw we were told that the embryo 'just didnt take' and that our next cycle would follow the same protocol.  The only difference is that they would use fresh sperm instead of frozen.  DH has obstructive azoospermia.

I have heard excellent reports about Serum.  I like the way they test for lots of things before starting tx.  The only problem is i would have to go alone for most of the tx as my DH woulndnt be able to get off work for long periods of time.  I havent told any family i am going through fertility treatment.  I dont like the thought of travelling out to Athens on my own.  Do any of you know if any other clinics closer to home are as thorough as Serum?

I have read lots of positive posts about Reprofit.  Any NI ladies with info they could kindly share?

Origin would be most convenient but as treatment doesnt come cheap i want to make a decision based on how good the clinic is other than convenience.  I need to give this shot a treatment my all so want to go into it happy with my choice and confident with it.

thanks for reading, hope you can help me decide what to do next
Erin
xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Erin,

Im sorry about your negative cycle but am glad to see you have made the decision to go again. It always helped me to have a plan. I have cycled in RFC, Origin and Reprofit. Having gone abroad I now regret staying here for so many cycles with professionals scratching their heads saying it just didnt work and we will try again with no changes (other than to maybe alter the dosage of gonal F for my response). 

The thought of going abroad can be daunting, but you have your previous experience of treatment behind you. That makes it much easier. I cant speak for how Serum works, but with Reprofit all correspondence is via email. I initially spoke to their english speaking coordinator and once our treatment was confirmed with the clinic all other emails were with the consultant. Staff work very long hours and weekends, and were always very prompt at getting back (i waited weeks on admin calling me back from RFC, and to have a consultant email me within hours, sometimes at 10pm, was great). 

I went out with my husband for a holiday and to check out the clinic. I was impressed so went back myself for a hysteroscopy and then again with my husband for treatment. He was not there the entire time as he couldnt get out of work. Like you our family were unaware of our treatment so we said we were going on holiday and then went back as we enjoyed it so much!! You can always tell family you are away with friends from work, for work, hen weekend, etc when you are out there alone. when there you can travel to so many places from Brno as it is central to Austria, bratislava, prague, etc. It is really hot in the summer and in the winter it has the most fresh clean crisp air - and the christmas markets. Perfect excuse for holidaying there at any time of the year.

there is a thread for reprofit cyclers and girls will meet up when they are out as lots travel on their own. Maybe have a look at the serum and reprofit threads to get some more practical info before you decide. travelling to Brno is simple. Either fly to standsted then direct to Brno or to prague then bus it to Brno on the days you need to be at the clinic. Its only a couple of hours away and there are tvs (lots of english movies to chose from) on every headrest and you get free hot chocolate.

For us it was cheaper to go to Brno - travel, accommodation and spends combined with treatment and drugs was less than a cycle here. the bonus was if it didnt work at least we had a holiday. Plus it was way more relaxing having treatment as you were planning a holiday as opposed to juggling appts with work, explaining to people why you were having hot flushes in december!! etc. Medication was simple - you can either have them email a prescription to fertility 2 u and you order them online, or buy them from their own pharmacy and they post them to you. We just bought what I needed to do me until I got out there and got the rest when i was at the clinic as it was generally much cheaper. the clinic will email you a letter covering you for carrying drugs/needles in your hand luggage if you need it.

We were going to try Serum if we had no success at reprofit, but thankfully we were successful and have twins as a result. All it took for me was to take a blood thinner and a low dose steroid and hey presto. these were prescribed as a general practice as opposed to having spent a fortune on immunes testing.

Seriously consider all of your options - go with success rates as opposed to convenience. if going abroad feels like its too much added stress maybe you could check out Sims in Dublin? Ive heard decent things about it too.

I wish you all the best. If you need anything just ask. 

Katie


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
I have been to sims ans reprofit and origin and while its taken surrogacy in india to give me a chance at parenthood i would recommend reprfit to you, they are excellent at communication and so relaxed they caused me little stress each time , the price is better as well, the people are lovely too we found Bratislava especially friendly

I would not recommend origin at all, i had a bad cycle there and found it very stressful to deal with, i also went as it was the closest but regretted it.

Good luck with wherever  you decide and hope you get a bfp.
Rosebud


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I've been to both & Reprofit made our dreams come true. I was very impressed with their response to my late emails & they work 7days & have a large team which enables them to work round the clock. The clinic is immaculate & they speak a good level of English. I too had a Hysteroscopy there prior to cycling & after 11 cycles elsewhere they were the ones who were honest enough to tell me that what they thought the issue may be & they were right as the problem was with the sperm as sugessted & on top i had immune issues which they supported even though my Dr. in the UK dealt with that side of things.

I'm due to go back for a sibling for our son which i'm looking forward to. Brno is cheap & the local's are friendly.

Hope your successful where ever you decide on cycling    


Electra x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Katie, Rosebud and electra, 

thank you all so much for taking the time to get back to me,  I am driving myself and my DH   

I am looking at several different clinics as my gut is telling me not to cycle in NI.  I had a look on the HFEA website and although the stats are dated, i was really disappointed to see how low success rates are in NI.

Can any of you advise how long you have to stay in Brno ? I understand we will have to make an initial trip out but how long do you need to be there before EC?

Thanks again for your replies and it is lovely to read your success stories.  You give me hope xxxx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there - I've cycled in the UK, Spain and then finally Serum. I can't recommend Serum enough - they finally diagnosed issues that had just been part of my 'undiagnosed infertility'. They are fantastic and treat you as an individual. It was the most relaxed and easiest ET I'd ever had. As you can see from my sig, I'm pregnant for the first time ever! I went there with my partner but would have been comfortable going on my own as many ladies do travel there solo. Check out Agate's FAQ on Serum and pop onto the Welcome thread or the current cycling thread. You'll see lots of advice for travelling alone and meet ups with other ladies there on their own.  Good luck with your choice xx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks cooljules, and congrats on being pregnant!!! 
I have emailed penny and she has been fantastic.  DH needs SSR so that with icsi plus meds comes in at £5.5k.  This is fine but im.just wondering how much would i need to set aside for flights and hotels.  How long do u have to stay for?
Erin x


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I would say for oe ivf you'd need to stay in Brno for 7-9 days if you decide to take your embies to blastocyst stage or about a wk if you choose to go for a day3 transfer.
usually flying over on day 8/9/10/ so you would need to have a follicle scan in your neck of the woods prior to flying out & email them the results. They they advise you on what next to do, if you need to up or decrease stimming meds etc.

Electra x


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Erin,


I just wanted to add my thoughts on Serum....am here at the minute trying our 5th Icsi. As you can see from my signature I have always travelled out of Ireland for treatment. I did go to a few appointments in the irish clinics but they just don't seem to be as advanced as uk or foreign clinics. So anyway I'm now in athens and Penny, the clinic director is just amazing. I still can't believe I get to deal with the clinic director!!!!! Athens is a lovely city and really easy to get around. The good weather is an added bonus   


Pm me if you have any questions on serum....I can't recommend them enough and I don't even now if this cycle will work for us......


Best of luck


----------

